# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  FILD(fright/fear induced lucid dream)

## ldwithadhdisbac

We all know and love our FILDS as finger induced lucid dream. but I'm here to bring new meaning to the technique FILD. now don't get me wrong, I don't want to overthrow the other FILD or anything, I just simply want to share with you what FILD is in my mind. Ok. Let's get started. so what is a fear/fright induced lucid dream? exactly what it says it is. to do this is simple. you fall asleep thinking about your worst fear that would never happen, and try your best to take it as a dream sign. that's all there is to it. any questions post them. I'm out.

----------


## ldwithadhdisbac

Double post. I hope that's not against the rules I couldn't understand the rules.

----------


## Bobblehat

I'm sure I'd be having lucid dreams every night if I could find a way to consistently induce nightmares. I have nightmares very rarely but when I do my chances of becoming lucid are high. I've been trying to find a way to induce them but no luck so far.

What's interesting to me is that I can have the same dream twice and on one occasion it's a normal dream and on another occasion it's a nightmare. For example, I can be wading through water and not experiencing any fear and on another occasion be wading through water and absolutely terrified.

----------

